# Stevia - It Sucks!



## The Rose (Sep 21, 2002)

Someone told me to use Stevia as an alternative to table sugar in my coffee.  So I went out and bought a box of packets for $10.45.  Let me tell you that it sucks bigtime!  It leaves a horrible aftertaste.  I am now convinced that nothing beats good old cane sugar.

Does anybody agree?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 22, 2002)

Try Splenda, yes Stevia has an aftertaste.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 23, 2002)

You can buy Stevia without an aftertaste. Some of the lower end companies that make Stevia definately have an aftertaste, but a few companies do make a good product. 

NOW makes a pretty good Stevia product


----------



## Duncan (Sep 24, 2002)

I concur with Mudge, SPlenda is great.


----------



## oldschoolboy (Sep 25, 2002)

Splenda is good. Artificial, but good. Yes, look for a stevia product that has higher rebaudioside content (as opposed to high stevioside content). The latter is very bitter... but sweet. Why the hell did you buy stevia anyway?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2002)

I use both Sweet-n-Low and Equal.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I use both Sweet-n-Low and Equal.



I think she is trying to find a sweetner that doesn't have aspartame / saccahrin


----------

